
SuperDuper v3.0 with APFS support - m_st
http://www.shirt-pocket.com/SuperDuper/SuperDuperDescription.html
======
m_st
Having purchased SuperDuper! in Mai 2008 for 30$ and still getting free
updates for such a great tool has me slightly worrying... I really salute
that, but wonder how sustainable such a business model is.

